# today's private lesson



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - I spend a lot of time playing crates games with Towhee ..

I'll bet Flip will be like a beautifully fitted and comfy pair of jeans before you know it


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome. I bet you just can't wait to see what he will be like as an adult!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What an good description! Dooley is like a comfy pair of jeans that sometimes gets laced with itching powder! Most the time he works great then others I just turn around an put him back in the crate (when we're at the training hall).

Sounds like you had a great lesson! Were you successful in finding a field training partner?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

The DVD "Crate Games" by Susan Garrett, was such a BIG help to me with my new pup, Baxter. I highly recommend it for both old and new performance pups.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> I took Conner and Flip to a private obedience lesson with Debby Quigley today in Houston. . . . .


I hear she is absolutely wonderful. How great is that, to have her close enough that you can take privates from her. Where's the jealous smilie that I can insert? Consider it inserted here.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

rappwizard said:


> I hear she is absolutely wonderful. How great is that, to have her close enough that you can take privates from her. Where's the jealous smilie that I can insert? Consider it inserted here.


Yep, I love Debby, I see her a few times a year for privates. Wish it could be more but she's so busy with seminars and showing. I go to her summer camp every year too (hope I can afford it this year, it would be a good experience for Flip). 

Laura - no luck with field training. I have contacted everyone that's been suggested to me, with absolutely no response back. So frustrating.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

One of my breeders does alot of field training in TX in the winter months. She is very experienced and does a very good job (MH on her older boys). She just finished MACH's on both her younger boys and now is onto tracking and field. If you want I can try to get some info from her and even get you some referals..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> One of my breeders does alot of field training in TX in the winter months. She is very experienced and does a very good job (MH on her older boys). She just finished MACH's on both her younger boys and now is onto tracking and field. If you want I can try to get some info from her and even get you some referals..


Sure, I welcome any additional leads!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Sure, I welcome any additional leads!


I contacted her and will get back to you with suggestions. BTW... She also has Sunfire dogs and my Titan is from her late male.Apollo.
Michelle


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> I contacted her and will get back to you with suggestions. BTW... She also has Sunfire dogs and my Titan is from her late male.Apollo.
> Michelle


You must be talking about Pat


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> You must be talking about Pat


Of course: The one and the same. I am sure she would have some recommendations. I would assume you have her contact information since you know her? I would ask her and Charles.. They are a wonderful source for me and besides just being being wonderful folks. Titan loves his grandma Pat. BTW she got her MACH last weekend with Presto. WOOT!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't really know her, more like know of her (kind of like how I knew of you because of how successful you've been with Titan!). I've only seen her twice, and the last time I was still in Open A, so she has no idea who I am. But what she's done with her dogs is very impressive!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

[



Loisiana said:


> I don't really know her, more like know of her (kind of like how I knew of you because of how successful you've been with Titan!). I've only seen her twice, and the last time I was still in Open A, so she has no idea who I am. But what she's done with her dogs is very impressive!


She is awesome! 
Her question she asked was.....
"What level of field training is she looking for? Field trials, hunt tests, WC/WCX??
I have a dog show this weekend and am leaving tomorrow but will answer sometime this weekend..

I sent you a private message ....


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww, I love your description for Mr. Fancy Pants Flip! Sounds like a good lesson!


----------

